# Medical Professionals hit out at Australian Govt.



## Hooked (25/9/19)

*Vaping hysteria misleading Australians*
https://www.2gb.com/vaping-hysteria-misleading-australians/
23 Sept. 2019

Medical professionals are hitting out at the government’s response to vaping calling it alarmist and misleading.

27 leading independent medical professionals are rebuking the recent statement made by the Chief Medical Officer on vaping which implied it has contributed to the outbreak of severe respiratory illness in the US. 

Chairman of the Australian Tobacco Harm Reduction Association, Dr Colin Mendelsohn tells Karl Stefanovic vaping is a much safer option than smoking tobacco.

“The reality is that so many people can’t quit smoking.

“So, if the alternative is to keep smoking or switch to something that’s 95 per cent safer, I think it’s a no brainer.”

Dr Mendelson says the epidemic of respiratory illnesses linked to e-cigarettes in the US is because of illegal, toxic, street-sold cannabis oils.

“There’s been no episode of this respiratory injury from nicotine vaping.

“Look, these products are not for non-smokers.

“But if you’re a smoker and if you switch to vaping, you’ll have dramatic improvements in health. You’ll be exposed to much fewer chemicals and toxins, you’ll feel better and you’ll save a packet.”

Go here to listen to the full interview, as I can't copy the link.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked (25/9/19)

[USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] I started a new thread purely out of habit. Would you mind moving the above post to https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-ongoi...and-vaping-industry.t62399/page-3#post-807863

Reactions: Like 1


----------

